# Tantrum or something else



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

This morning I sat down with my 3 1/2 yr old son to play with Lincoln logs, my 3 1/2 yr old daughter protests this for some reason, and sat there screaming at me that she needed to go potty --- which she has done plenty of times on her own, besides I offered to take her. So I took her in her room for a time out, but she wouldn't stay in there... She came out and got right next to me throwing stuff at me and my son, and screaming. What is this, and how would you have handled it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

stay calm and keep bringing her back to her room for the time out, she's craving the negative attention and if you give it to her it will get worse down the line. If this doesn't work try what I did-
My younger son was so stubborn I had to hold him in my lap until he calmed down

some more good tips
Child Discipline Techniques - Time Outs as Child Discipline


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

She just wanted your undivided attention.

Whichever toys/things she threw, I would put away for a week. We don't abuse our stuff.

I would have kept marching her back into her room saying when she stops screaming, I will listen to her.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

that_girl said:


> She just wanted your undivided attention.
> 
> *Whichever toys/things she threw, I would put away for a week. We don't abuse our stuff.*
> 
> I would have kept marching her back into her room saying when she stops screaming, I will listen to her.


good point, taking things away also helps


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

We do the holding technique when she's hurting herself during a tantrum, hadn't thought about it when she's screaming or throwing things... Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

that_girl said:


> She just wanted your undivided attention.
> 
> Whichever toys/things she threw, I would put away for a week. We don't abuse our stuff.
> 
> I would have kept marching her back into her room saying when she stops screaming, I will listen to her.


But they were the Lincoln logs my son was playing with that she was throwing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh well. Now she just effed up her brother's day. She has to learn consequences. Lincoln logs go away. Brother will be angry and rightfully so...sister was acting like a crazy person.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd just keep putting her in the time out until she calmed down. I wouldn't take the toys away - not in this scenario. I'd take HER away. Easier that way. LOL


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Or just take some of her toys to put away.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Cherry said:


> But they were the Lincoln logs my son was playing with that she was throwing
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She should date my son - they can out-tantrum each other. That said, he is 4 now and it's like a light switched. We stopped sugar and that helped a lot. We timed out, we held, we ignored, we tried almost everything. Thankfully he outgrew it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

golfergirl said:


> Thankfully he outgrew it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Don't they all? LOL Thought my middle daughter was going to be the death of me. She started the terrible 2's early at 16 months and now at age 9 she's the sweetest of my 3 kids. Go figure.


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

golfergirl said:


> She should date my son - they can out-tantrum each other. That said, he is 4 now and it's like a light switched. We stopped sugar and that helped a lot. We timed out, we held, we ignored, we tried almost everything. Thankfully he outgrew it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We are really noticing the difference in their behavior without sweets/chocolate... We time when we give them some chocolate or candy... My son especially, he seldom has tempers. That's why I was wondering if this kind of tantrums was normal... Sounds like it 

And come on October! (Their 4th birthday ). No, some things this age are fun, but this ain't one of them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

Cherry said:


> We are really noticing the difference in their behavior without sweets/chocolate... We time when we give them some chocolate or candy... My son especially, he seldom has tempers. That's why I was wondering if this kind of tantrums was normal... Sounds like it
> 
> And come on October! (Their 4th birthday ). No, some things this age are fun, but this ain't one of them!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I find home baked cookies doesn't quite spin him as much so I wonder if more the additives than sugar, but if one of my older kids forgets and treats him, we notice for sure. He was also speech delayed so he had frustration with that. H and I are going through a rough patch and were back then too and I can also tell the toll it takes on his self-control. As I said though - age 4 did make a world of difference. Not to wish the summer away, but come on October!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My 12 year old didn't outgrow shet.

She still has tantrums but now they're betchy. She's a peach at times


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

that_girl said:


> My 12 year old didn't outgrow shet.
> 
> She still has tantrums but now they're betchy. She's a peach at times


Haha - yes don't some have 'the temper' for years. So does my husband.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My ex is the same (her dad).

I will say that the terrible 2s is a lie. My baby was so SWEET at two  So was my oldest.

It's the THREES that will kill me. My little one is 3.5 and i swear, I wish I could duct tape her to the wall for the day....and her mouth at times. :rofl:


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Might be a normal thing, but there's also something called ODD that my friend's son has just been diagnosed with. He's always been a handful, and we all hoped he'd outgrow it. Now he's 8 and being removed from school to be treated.


----------



## golfergirl (Dec 8, 2010)

CandieGirl said:


> Might be a normal thing, but there's also something called ODD that my friend's son has just been diagnosed with. He's always been a handful, and we all hoped he'd outgrow it. Now he's 8 and being removed from school to be treated.


I googled that at my son's worst. Scary stuff. As bad as it was then, thankfully most kids don't fall under that extreme. I feel for your friend, they're not very lovable in that stage!

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

golfergirl said:


> Haha - yes don't some have 'the temper' for years. So does my husband.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


True 

Well it'll be several months until we can see if that switch flips. There are a few other things that concern me about my little girl. If there is something abnormal, I'll have to wait until she's older to have anything diagnosed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

